# garcon point



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

some from the last 2 weeks of october. if they load up.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great Job and Nice Fish


----------



## b2lduece (Nov 14, 2012)

Have you been back out towards Garcon recently? I've been hitting Blackwater maybe a mile north of Garcon pretty hard lately... no luck at all. Even when the tides were great. Still seeing heavy bedding in a couple of spots but still no fish. I'm thinking they are headed out based on what I'm seeing on here but I don't really care to go out to the pass and bump elbows with everyone out there trying to get a fish.


----------



## b2lduece (Nov 14, 2012)

Last year about this time of the year, I was killing 6-8 nearly every time I went in that area. And it was colder than it is now! Maybe the fish don't always leave at the same time or temp??


----------

